
Chromely – HTML5 desktop framework for.NET/Core adds websocket/real-time feature - mattkol
https://github.com/mattkol/Chromely/wiki/Real-time-with-Websocket
======
mattkol
Hi All,

Chromely -
[https://github.com/mattkol/Chromely](https://github.com/mattkol/Chromely) was
introduced earlier. Thanks to all that gave feedbacks.

Based on demands from some developers, there are new features added - like
Websocket implementation for real-time apps development, frame handling (to
execute JavaScript functions see -
[https://github.com/mattkol/Chromely/wiki/Frame-
Handling](https://github.com/mattkol/Chromely/wiki/Frame-Handling)) and
"iframe" support.

